# Lehetséges úgy kiköltözni Kanadába?



## HuToCa (2014 Október 15)

Lehetséges úgy kiköltözni Kanadába mint mondjuk 1-1 Európai országba, kisebb tőkével kimenni, majd munkakeresésbe fogni, munkát találni és közben valamely vízummal stabilan kint maradni, mekkora esélye van ennek sikerére?


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Október 16)

Hat kezdjuk ott, hogy milyen vizummal jonnel, amivel legalisan munkat kereshetsz?
Aztan mikor talalsz, milyen munkavallalasi engedelyt tudsz az orszagon belul kerni?
Nem vagyok szakerto, nem akarom elvenni a kedvedet a negativ laikus velemenyemmel, nezz utana: cic.gc.ca
Az egyetlen hasonlo, amirol valaha hallottam, az valami "working holiday" program volt.


----------

